# Test Out The New "Offer Card"!



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

New app feature notification:









Appearently, uber wants to try out a new style of the fare offer message. Usally this has miles, ETA, surge, and pax rating.

You get to choose whether to try it out of not... 









And this is the new fare offer style I got








No fare details!

....I'll stick with the old style for now &#128517;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Doesn't look like a winning design to me.

Maybe Uber's geeks have discovered minimalism.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> New app feature notification:
> View attachment 481455
> 
> 
> ...


Your new fare card seems to be shooting blanks... :roflmao: -o:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

At least it says it is an XL ride... it could have just said "New Request!" leaving it vague as to whether it was UberEATS or XL.

They should introduce the mystery GPS system to go with it. When you accept the request, it only shows you directions to the next turnoff and loads the directions one step at a time. You won't know how far away the request is until you get there.


----------

